# Roy x Sky babies are hatching!!



## VARNYARD (Jun 21, 2009)

Here they are:


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jun 21, 2009)

They look awsome great job as allways


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 21, 2009)

Right on time!!! They look awesome!!!!!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 21, 2009)

They. Look. AWESOME!!!!!!!!! I cant fathom how Roy x Purdy is going to turn out. Can you do the same with the other clutch as you did with these and post pictures or even a vid. I want to make a last minute comparison to see who's looks better. You say they should be about even but after seeing these babies do you have any second thoughts? Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## k412 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow are they SUPER CUTE!!!!
Congratulations! It must be hard to let them go..


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jun 21, 2009)

ill take one of these. dont have to wait as long as the roy and purdy! i will have my payment sent today by the way bobby.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 21, 2009)

Are you sure? At most a week's difference in wait. I have a feeling Purdy's really going to out do Sky( not by too much though). I would wait but if it's not worth it I can still see where your coming from. Both clutches are going to look great but I really think Purdy has a bit of higher white. Im a little undecided myself but if I had some pictures that showed Sky's whole body and she wasnt in shed plus a more recent picture(s) of Purdy because it seems that the newest one Bobby posted had a shot of her in shed and it didnt define her color to well. But by seeing just that i think im going to compare that hatchlings in each clutch when they hatch. Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## ierowe (Jun 21, 2009)

Only like 4 days left til Roy and Ms. Purdys clutch is due to hatch


----------



## jmiles50 (Jun 21, 2009)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!! Those babies are so gorgeous!


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jun 21, 2009)

ok. i will just wait for roy and purdys babys. i want one with alot of white. im so excited!


----------



## Richard21 (Jun 21, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 21, 2009)

Cool eggtooth shot Bobby, grats again!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 22, 2009)

I like both females, as for Sky's babies, they are all spoken for. I will do what I can with Ms Purdy's clutch, I will try, thats the best I can do. It is very busy here now.


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jun 22, 2009)

im confused. so are there no more spots? i will have my payment sent today.
If there are no more spots please let me know.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes there are more spots, just not on that clutch.


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Jun 22, 2009)

i've got a roy and purdy male on hold and i was wandering if we could see some pics of the proud parents, just to get a little better idea.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope Roy x Purdy 's look better. What do you look for them to look like, Bobby? Do you think they"ll look the same or even better? Is Sky Purdy's mother? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 22, 2009)

:dead


----------



## crox (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe a section with a picture of each of the tegu and its name in it would silence all of these requests. Its not like your busy at all... haha im kidding. :bolt


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jun 23, 2009)

Folks, give Bobby a break here, please. He has clutches hatching about every 3-4 days now plus the daily chores of caring for his adults. One of the reasons his Tegus are so much in demand is because he takes the time and effort to give the little ones a fantastic start in life. He is busier than heck right now and doesn't have the time to respond to all of your photo requests. 

I visited Bobby just a few weeks ago and I can assure you that you will not be disappointed in any baby that you receive from Varnyard. All of his animals are beautiful, even the ones he describes as "ugly". 

I'm sure if you take some time and search the forum archives you will find photos that will answer your requests. Let's let Bobby do what Bobby does best...breed and raise the best Tegus available anywhere!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jun 23, 2009)

How tough is it people, let's give Bobby a break :dead


----------



## ierowe (Jun 23, 2009)

I am sorry Bobby but I have to insist. When Roy and Ms Purdy's clutch hatch I want extensive pics of each and every tegu born and of all their toes and eyes ears every inch of their markings and if they poop for you I want pics of that too. lol kidding


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 23, 2009)

:shock: :lol: :rasp


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 23, 2009)

mikecrowder23 said:


> i've got a roy and purdy male on hold and i was wandering if we could see some pics of the proud parents, just to get a little better idea.



Dude, they are all over the Ms Purdy and Others post on the black n white forum. They even have pictures of Sky, Seth and Frost. I think they have some pictures of some of Roy's past offspring from different females( Purdy is a first time mother). I think the mother are Sky and Daytona but that is just by looking at the yearlings colors and puting together other pieces of information I have. I personaly like the creamier high white verses the darker ones. I hope Purdy produces that but I guess the proof will be in the pudding lol. :fc


----------



## ierowe (Jun 23, 2009)

When Bobby asked me what type of tegu I wanted I couldnt even tell him. Just having one of the best is all I need. I asked for a male but would be happy with a female. black nose , high white, high black dont matter. I AM GETTING A TEGU!!! I mean how awesome is that? only 2 more days or so til they hatch.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 23, 2009)

I too am very excited no matter what I get. It's just when I have the option, I want to make the best desicion. I really had to ask myself what I liked best. I like the high blacks as well it's just that the creamy high whites just give me goosebumps just thinking about.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 23, 2009)

MMRR - jif said:


> Folks, give Bobby a break here, please. He has clutches hatching about every 3-4 days now plus the daily chores of caring for his adults. One of the reasons his Tegus are so much in demand is because he takes the time and effort to give the little ones a fantastic start in life. He is busier than heck right now and doesn't have the time to respond to all of your photo requests.
> 
> I visited Bobby just a few weeks ago and I can assure you that you will not be disappointed in any baby that you receive from Varnyard. All of his animals are beautiful, even the ones he describes as "ugly".
> 
> I'm sure if you take some time and search the forum archives you will find photos that will answer your requests. Let's let Bobby do what Bobby does best...breed and raise the best Tegus available anywhere!





:app


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 23, 2009)

Bobby will post pics when he was more time.. they are outstanding b&ws. bobby your the man.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well said MMRR - jif.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for being understanding. I talk to Bobby daily and I can hear how tired he is sometimes. I know that I care for a lot of animals on a daily basis myself but I can't imagine feeding and cleaning up after hundreds of baby tegus and still having time to do everything else that needs to be done. Next week will get even more hectic as he prepares boxes and starts packing and shipping. 

I remember how excited I was last year waiting for my Giant baby to arrive. I know that you all will enjoy your new babies and will realize that it was well worth the wait.


----------



## Tux (Jun 24, 2009)

ierowe said:


> When Bobby asked me what type of tegu I wanted I couldnt even tell him. Just having one of the best is all I need. I asked for a male but would be happy with a female. black nose , high white, high black dont matter. I AM GETTING A TEGU!!! I mean how awesome is that? only 2 more days or so til they hatch.



Well it can be next to impossible to tell how a specific animal will look as an adult anyway. Blizzard is a good example of that.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 24, 2009)

Was Blizard not much of a looker when he was younger?


----------



## Tux (Jun 24, 2009)

From what I recall not near what he is now.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 25, 2009)

Tux is correct, Blizard was not a very good looker as a young tegu.


----------

